# ASP.NET help needed



## FarmAnimal (Sep 16, 2002)

I have an online community that is in need of a ASP.NET programmer. Anyone looking for a place to waste a little time each week?


----------



## Beelzebub (Dec 17, 2002)

Hello,
I'm not a .NET programmer persay, but I am very interested in programming period. Would you please tell us more about your community? Can anybody join? 

Thanks


----------



## kwill (Jan 5, 2003)

What would he have to do?
wahts the name of your site?
K


----------

